# Lectores de CD Creative



## nicoruizmza (Oct 5, 2005)

Hola soy de Argentina y quiero hacer una consulta, no se mucho de electrónica y me gustaría aprender un poco. Voy derecho al punto.

Tengo una lectora creative de 52x que el laser esta gastado y no lee ni siquiera subiéndole la intensidad.

El modelo del laser es KSS-576A, que figura como laser de disc-man (reproductor de portatil) y quiero saber si hay algun modelo de laser de dvd compatible y si se puede poner en la lectora de CD y si con ese laser podría leer DVD.

Y quisiera saber si es posible reparar el laser de la lectora.

Desde ya se agrádese cualquier ayuda sugerencia, etc


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 7, 2005)

Si ajustando la ganancia del laser el lector no funciona, definitivamente hay que cambiar todo el modulo (pick-up), ten en cuenta que debes utilizar la misma referencia o una equivalente. 

No puedes utilizar un pick-up de DVD porque aunque tienen similitud en el funcionamiento, a nivel electrónico son totalmente diferentes. Empezando por la longitud de onda del laser que es mucho menor, ya que como sabrás un DVD tiene mas información por unidad de área que un CD.


----------



## nicoruizmza (Oct 8, 2005)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, entonces lo que mas me conviene es comprar un laser parecido, el modelo que tiene la lectora es  el  KSS-576a el único modelo igual es uno que es para un reproductor portátil, tu que dices que servirá para mi lectora creative?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 8, 2005)

No puede ser "parecido" debe ser tanto fisica como electricamente igual. Debe ser el mismo modelo o a lo sumo un reemplazo directo.

Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 8, 2005)

Nico,
yo creo que lo que en realidad te conviene es comprarte otra lectora.
Entre el reemplazo y el trabajo creo que no te ahorrarías mucho, aunque esto depende de los precios en cada país.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

